#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What does regularization mean in machine learning?

## Bhavya

Regularization is one of the essential and basic theory in machine learning. As much as I know regularizations are the techniques used to reduce the errors by avoiding overfitting in machine learning. I would like to learn more about regularization. Can someone give me a deep explanation about regularization in machine learning?

----------

